# need your opinions guy's



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

i recently bought an older, original style P226. everyone i talk to about this gun says it it's a good gun to hold onto as far as value and collect ability. so i was wondering if it would be a wise decision for me to spend $50 on the original factory box for it? or would it just be a waste of money?


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretend its and hk and save some money
HK Case New Factory
Or pay a little more for a sig
http://www.sigsauer.com/sigstore/ShowProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=29&productid=95
You don't need to spend $50


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

$50 is a little steep for a box, even if it is an original box. Quite frankly, I'd be more impressed with the $13 date of manufacture certificate that you can get from Sig.

Get the new box, if you must have a Sig box. If you don't mind a non-factory box, then go to your local gun shop and look around. I found mine for about $10 at my local Bass Pro (my gun didn't come with a box or paperwork, just the gun itself and a 15rd old-style "zigzag" magazine - I did, however, track the serial number and proof marks to find out it was proofed in '88, though).


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

As with anything "collectable", it really depends on what is AND isn't important to the collector. If the time comes and you want to sell it, will the eventual buyer want or care about the box? Hard to ever determine what anyone may find important in a future tense. If it was ALL the original stuff than sure, just because. If it's not then that potential value factor doesn't exist now does it?

If it's important to you that pay what you think is reasonable and acceptable. If it isn't then don't. YMMV because it's your money and not anyone elses.


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

well this here is the box in question. i just didnt know how important these type of thing were toward it's value.
NICE!! Sig Sauer P226 Factory Case / Box Yellow RARE!!! - eBay (item 120604216069 end time Sep-02-10 10:50:31 PDT)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

While I can't vouch for the earlier guns, current Sig boxes have a sticker with the serial number, if the old boxes were marked in such a manner buying a box that didn't come with the gun is a moot point as it's not the original box and won't help the value any way.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Or you can just keep it until it needs springs/night sights, and sent it in for the SIG Service. They'll sent it back in a factory box. I sent my nickel P220 in last month, and it came home looking like a brand new pistol.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

If you plan of keeping the 226, purchasing the orignal type box is completley up to you. As mentioned, $50 is kind of steep for a box. 
Your pistol will be best protected if kept in a silicone treated pistol case or "gun sock". 
I use "Bore Stores" pistol cases (padded cloth) for all my handguns. So, having the original box is not a "must have" unless you prefer ........ :smt023


----------

